# Brain-Eating Amoeba Is Killing Paddlers in the South



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

I read this article (one of the rare non-shill quality pieces from Outside):

Brain-Eating Amoeba Is Killing Paddlers in the South | Outside Online

The article mentions that Naegleria fowleri amoeba has a temperature range where it becomes deadly to humans, so off to wikipedia : 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naegleria_fowleri#Trophozoite_stage

And i found that it seems that the Amoeba begins to get dangerous around 77 deg F (25 deg C) when it leaves cyst form and can begin to reproduce and mobilize.

So, for those of us enjoying warmer paddling, here is something to think about.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

That explains a lot of behavior here.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

2 death this year out of 318,000,000 people in the United states. Or a 0.000006% change of death. A non-infected brain would struggle to comprehend just how low the risk of infection actually is. 

Compare that with the 32,000 Vehicle deaths in the united states in 2014 or 32,000 out of 318,000,000. 

Thus, the article mathematically true but misleading false given the probability of contracting a brain eating Amoeba is close to 0%. I would categorize it as Outside Mag click bait. 

The Wikipedia article likely much more relevant given its non-add format. 

In short, Brain - Eating Amoeba fascinating yes. Dangerous no at least not compared to driving which many Americans do every day.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Except that far less Americans go paddling than drive a car. The respective risk isn't really comparable.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I wonder how many paddle in 77+ water. That number is bound to be much lower still.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*No brain to eat*

That's it I quit kayaking!


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Can I have your gear?*

I need some new stuff.


----------



## jmoll (Jul 1, 2011)

*Amoeba unlikely at least up here in Colorado/Utah*

First it has to be in the water, then you have to get a significant dose in your sinus. Unlikely, and I would believe that if the river system freezes over winter the organize dies out or at least its life cycle is disrupted.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Definitely rare to have an infection, which the article notated. That said, the above math is inaccurate for the risk. It's an additive variable to other ones like driving and not comparable. We are also a noticeably smaller subset of the American population. As well, the virulence and chance of survival are an important component. And in this particular case it's at an immensely popular public venue and anf found in unusually high #s. 

Fear does no good but educating the community can help. As a fan of hot springs I learned long ago to avoid putting my head underwater and/or pinching my nose (main pathway). Sounds like center is acting proactively and going to pre-treat the highly contaminated water before pumping it into the course. Sounds smart and to scale.

Interesting read as I thought it was mostly common in hit springs.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Paddle Iraq,

Sure less people drive then paddle. Perhaps a better comparison would be to the unintentional drowning in the US. On average 10 people per day die this way. Compared to 2 people from the brain eating amoeba. 


Unintentional Drowning: Get the Facts | Home and Recreational Safety | CDC Injury Center
***********************************
According to the CDC:
"How big is the problem?
From 2005-2014, there were an average of 3,536 fatal unintentional drownings (non-boating related) annually in the United States — about ten deaths per day.1 An additional 332 people died each year from drowning in boating-related incidents.2
About one in five people who die from drowning are children 14 and younger.1 For every child who dies from drowning, another five receive emergency department care for nonfatal submersion injuries.1
More than 50% of drowning victims treated in emergency departments (EDs) require hospitalization or transfer for further care (compared with a hospitalization rate of about 6% for all unintentional injuries).1,2 These nonfatal drowning injuries can cause severe brain damage that may result in long-term disabilities such as memory problems, learning disabilities, and permanent loss of basic functioning (e.g., permanent vegetative state).3,4"
***********************


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

For your information, the Colorado River above Moab was 80 degrees yesterday, just sayin'. And easily more people die from car crashes than kayaking, but thanks for the heads up. I suppose the moral of the story is wear earplugs, nose plugs, and your seatbelt. Just in case, I'm going to quit boating and vote Trump. It's obviously the immigrants' fault!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

BLM not black lives matter. Has a beetle or invasive plant species that is being released as we speak to combat this so called amoeba? 

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Cocaine will prevent the ameoba from getting up your nose


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I heard tamarisk eat the amoeba. I think the south should plant tons of tamarisk all over their rivers.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Maybe this explains my foggy memory of the summers I spent in WV.


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

kennyv said:


> For your information, the Colorado River above Moab was 80 degrees yesterday, just sayin'


This exactly. 
When the water gets coomfy, the zombie amoeba comes out to play!


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Not just out east...this killed a woman on the Colorado in AZ somewhere earlier this year.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/national/mom-brain-eating-amoeba-killed-my-daughter


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

pinemnky13 said:


> Cocaine will prevent the ameoba from getting up your nose



LMFAO!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Paddle Iraq said:


> Except that far less Americans go paddling than drive a car. The respective risk isn't really comparable.


It is comparable when exposure time is compensated for.

Remember to carry the five in this computation. Possibly Zika in the next few years.


========

Map of where mosquitos that can transmit Zika live in the US.
Estimated range of Aedes aegypti and Aedes albopictus in the US | Zika virus | CDC

Colder water is your friend.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

jamesthomas said:


> I wonder how many paddle in 77+ water. That number is bound to be much lower still.


They've had a similar problem with deadly ameobas at hotsprings in SW New Mexico causing a rare form of menengitis. Apparently you have to submerse your head and get water up your nose to be ask risk. I've visited hotsprings in that area numerous times without problems, but I usually keep my head out of the water. Since rivers in the west are generally colder than 77deg I wouldn't worry about it around here outside of soaking in hotsprings. If paddling in the south, just avoid the warmer rivers or wear a noseplug....


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

Just read that Grand Teton Park officials have discovered the same Amoeba in the Kelly Warm Springs north of Jackson Wyo. This is a popular place for folks to go and practice rolls and or just take a little swim. Park officials have at this time decided not to close the warm spring are advising people to not put your head under water and use at your own risk. Not good


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Is this the same amoeba that has been found in the Bath (England) hot springs a couple of decades ago?


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Problem Solved:
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4zdc5a/iama_pharma_company_ceo_whose_drug_just_helped/

They are working towards stocking Hospitals for free and only charging when used. 

Now if only the Epi-Pen owners were as honorable.


----------

